# Louisianna Gumbo



## shermar (Apr 11, 2002)

Looking for a "Killer" recipe for Gumbo to serve about 20 people.
Suggestions?:lips:


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Seafood or chicken andouille?

I make chicken and andouille on a regular basis....

make a dark brown roux using equal parts oil and flour about 1 cup of each....make sure to stir so it won't burn but you want it just shy of black.

add minced garlic
chopped yellow onion, red bell pepper, celery
Tony Chacere seasoning salt or thyme, black pepper, red pepper, salt
wilt

Add chicken stock.....stir
add andouille....your gumbo will be either phenominal or ave depending on the andouille you use.
Chicken cut into 1" chunks......
top with flat leaf parsley, green onions serve on popcorn rice or 
jasmine.
(no tomatoes)
Paul Prudhomme serves his on a scoop of potato salad....not bad, though sounds gross.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Shroom -- no okra?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Seafood gumbo....

less roux, same veg, but add shrimp, crab, oysters and maybe alittle andouille OKRA and tomatoes.....that is where the okra goes. I'm not a file person, but you could use it instead of okra.

I make the Gumbo without the seafood and add it at the very end.....use seafood stock or shrimp stock.


----------

